# Greenup tailwaters



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Fished Greenup tailwaters twice this past weekend. I caught 2 hybrids and saw 1 other person catch 2. That was for the weekend not just one day. I caught my first couple of sauger for the fall. Channel cats were biting. I wasn't fishing for them but caught 6. Lost a bunch due to very light line. I saw 1 fella who was fishing for them and he was about every cast on Sunday. I was down there to see if sauger/walleye had moved in yet. No bait fish were seen.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

good report..thanks for the info!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

glad to here that you caught some sauger what where they hiting going down sat in boat to try trolling for sauger and walleye


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

The only thing I caught them on were minnows. I tried a couple of different spoons and a white grub but got no hits.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

went to the dam 2nite but didnt catch junk. what is going on? are people catching anything?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was there Tues A.M. and only managed to catch 8 really small White Bass on the deck.Doesn't seem like much is going on right now but be patient and give it a little time. Things will pick up when it gets a little cooler...


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Daveo, has Mark & Alex been fishing up there lately, and if you cant reconize who I am talking about there the two in a white van from West Virginia. I am just curious to see how they are doing.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

burt said:


> Daveo, has Mark & Alex been fishing up there lately, and if you cant reconize who I am talking about there the two in a white van from West Virginia. I am just curious to see how they are doing.


I forgot to ask if you know sluggo jim also, and I was wondering if he ever mounted that true striper he caught at meldahl.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I haven't seen Mark & Alex this year but I think they have been there a few times. I don't know if Jim had the Striper mounted or not. I'll ask him


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Back down at the greenup dam on Sunday. Baitfish had moved back in with a lot of shiners and shad. Fishing still pretty slow. I caught a couple of sauger, drum, catfish, gar and a couple of stripers. There were a few strippers caught but fishing was slow on walkway. Stripers were bigger than I had seen caught lately.
Most of the catfish i saw caught were caught on bait store small shiners


----------

